# Just moved to Albacete



## Tommyg80 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Tommy. I am from Florida and I just got to Albacete yesterday. I am teaching at the Universidad de Laboral here in town. I am just wondering where the local expats go, what to do, etc etc. 

I have lived in Spain before, but it was last year and I was in Santander. 

Anyway, thanks for any help. 

Tommy


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Tommyg80 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Tommy. I am from Florida and I just got to Albacete yesterday. I am teaching at the Universidad de Laboral here in town. I am just wondering where the local expats go, what to do, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Not that there aren't foreigners here, but Albacete isn't really a place with expat haunts, as far as I know. If there's something that interests you, such as joining a running or photography club, etc., I think you will have to look for Spanish people with the same interests. 

A while back someone recommended to me a weekly conversation group, and I think it's this one: La Mesa Americana: https://www.facebook.com/MesaAmericanaAlbacete/ According to the Facebook page, they meet every Thursday at 9:30 pm at cafeteria Kalas on the Paseo de la Feria. That time is not convenient to me, so I personally have not checked it out.

There is also an "Intercambio Idiomas" page on Facebook for socializing through language exchanges: https://es-es.facebook.com/intercambiodidiomasalbacete

La Universidad Popular offers classes, excursions and cultural activities (Universidad Popular de Albacete. Casa de la Cultura JosÃ© Saramago) and the website of the Instituto Municipal de Deportes has information on local sports facilities: Instituto Municipal de Deportes de Albacete

If you search for Albacete on Meetup.com there are a handful of groups, and if those aren't of interest, you could try organizing your own "meetup."

That's all I can think of for now. Welcome, good luck, and Feliz Día de la Mona!


----------



## Tommyg80 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for all the useful info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Tommyg80 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Tommy. I am from Florida and I just got to Albacete yesterday. I am teaching at the Universidad de Laboral here in town. I am just wondering where the local expats go, what to do, etc etc.
> 
> ...


I don´t know anything about expat groups in Albacete but if you want to meet some very nice Spanish people try a meal at the Meson El Sol:
https://www.facebook.com/mesonsol/?ref=bookmarks


----------

